# NHR tax specialist?



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

Recommendations for an accountant, anywhere in Portugal - that has a good knowledge of NHR tax law and who speaks English?
Thanks!


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

EuroFinesco helped me with setting everything up. Happy with their service.


----------

